# Pictures from other exotics venomous



## Benjamin (Sep 30, 2008)

Here are some of my snakes


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 30, 2008)

mad!!!! lol


----------



## Retic (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you actually own Chinese PitVipers ? They are an amazing snake.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow! Great looking snakes Ben! What species are they?


----------



## sezza (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow amazing colours! What else do you keep? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 30, 2008)

First Zhaoermia mangshanensis, Dendroaspis jamesoni j. and Dendroaspis viridis


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 30, 2008)

My "aussies" and Naja kaouthia (leucistic)


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Mad again.I want a cobra!!!!!


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 30, 2008)

And I want a RBBS...


----------



## m.punja (Sep 30, 2008)

swap you my rbbs for your cobra

awsome pics mate, it's been a long dream of mine to keep a cobra but doubt it will ever happen unless I move oversea's which I can't see happening.


----------



## funcouple (Sep 30, 2008)

wow awsum. thanx for sharing your pix


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 30, 2008)

I could cry, when I see your snakes...


----------



## Retic (Sep 30, 2008)

Likewise :lol:


----------



## ogg666 (Sep 30, 2008)

WOW very cool pics especially the manghsan


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 30, 2008)

are you ready...?


----------



## cockney red (Sep 30, 2008)

All snakes are amazing! The Grass is always Greener!


----------



## Retic (Sep 30, 2008)

Absolutely right.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 30, 2008)

Vipers and a leucistic cobra! If I could take my animals with me (Red-bellieds included  ) I'd want to move to Germany.

Do many people over there keep Death Adders?


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 30, 2008)

and more....you´re wellcome!


----------



## ogg666 (Sep 30, 2008)

oh my god my keyboard is covered in drool.......you have an AWESOME collection love the gaboon one of my favourites


----------



## Retic (Sep 30, 2008)

You have a Gaboon AND a Rhinoceros Viper !!!


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 30, 2008)

YES I DO !
But you have very nice snakes, too


----------



## Smellie (Sep 30, 2008)

They're wonderful! so jelous

I can't wait until I move over to Europe


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice,what is the first lot,second photo,awesome.I love the cobra,they are such stunning snakes,awesome photos....


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 30, 2008)

You mean the Dendroaspis jamesoni j.? It´s a Jameson-Mamba.


----------



## jaih (Sep 30, 2008)

Whats the second snake?


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 30, 2008)

Fantastic pics!


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 30, 2008)

Damnit! Stop torturing us! Lol. I love the look of the rhinocerous viper.


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 30, 2008)

...here we go!


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 30, 2008)

That wouldnt be a albino cobra,last photo,Aussies have such awesome reptiles,but i would be happy with a few of those ones you have...


----------



## Tim.Arm (Sep 30, 2008)

Awsome shoot's mate. Beautiful creatures....


----------



## Hickson (Sep 30, 2008)

Love the colours on the first two Mambas.

And you have some fantastic looking enclosures!



Hix


----------



## itbites (Sep 30, 2008)

Amazing reptiles! Simply stunning


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 30, 2008)

i am so moving over seas for a few years just to have the experience to keep them! LOL!!!!
awsome stuff mate!


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 30, 2008)

It´s not a albino, it shines like caus the flashlight (the red eyes), it´s a leucistic one


----------



## gregsydney (Sep 30, 2008)

those green mambas are beautiful but deadly!


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 30, 2008)

You´re right.
Is there anyone in aussie land, who keeps that snakes ?


----------



## Hickson (Sep 30, 2008)

Exotic reptiles cannot legally be kept in Australia, except in zoos or exhibitions. 



Hix


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 30, 2008)

OK I thougt, we cannot get your animals too...


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Benjamin said:


> OK I thougt, we cannot get your animals too...


 
im not coming anymore LOL :lol:


----------



## Sel (Sep 30, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!

They are all so gorgeous

thanks for sharing


----------



## Khagan (Sep 30, 2008)

Zhaoermia mangshanensis is simpley amazing... It's like natures version of army camo.


----------



## Benjamin (Oct 1, 2008)

Here we go







Naja nivea





Cerastes cerastes





Crotalus horridus, C. adamanteus





Naja kaouthia


----------



## justbrad (Oct 1, 2008)

wow you have stunning herps! good work you make us all jelous! =]


----------



## Benjamin (Oct 1, 2008)

likewise, when I see your fantastic herps!


----------



## dunno103 (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice snakes tyhanks for sharing.


----------



## snakes_666 (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks mate they are very beautiful snakes.
i'm so jealous because we can't keep any of them in australia.
again thanks for sharing


----------



## Benjamin (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Benjamin (Oct 1, 2008)

and this!


----------



## MAIA77 (Oct 1, 2008)

i was dating a German for a while... now i think I'm gonna have to marry him....just one catch, how do you get them to like snakes?

GREAT reps Benjamin! So jealous....


----------



## garthy (Oct 1, 2008)

That is a phenomenal collection Ben, must have cost a fortune to set up. Very professional looking in the background of all the photos. It's great to see exotic snakes outside of the zoos and documentaries. I would have liked a list of common names though as I'm not familiar enough with exotics. (I could shed the lazy tag and google them though I guess).


----------



## aoife (Oct 2, 2008)

awesome collection benjamin, you are very lucky!


----------



## miss2 (Oct 2, 2008)

oh my goodness, they r some amazing snakies, i wouldnt like to go near one but nice to look at lol


----------



## melgalea (Feb 22, 2009)

only just saw this thread and i have to say, you have a amazing collection. its not too often i am sitting here with my mouth wide open. but wow. thanks for all the pics. 
MEL


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 23, 2009)

Love the snake what was the one in the pic DSC02018.JPG looks like some sort of cobra. Do you keep any snake native to germany or doesn't germany have any snakes just curious but brilliant collection I'm so jealous


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 2, 2009)

Mangshans are the go! mangshan juvie, West Aussie Tiger, Victoria Lowland Copperhead juvie, Sydney Red Death Adder


----------



## miley_take (Apr 2, 2009)

Wowo benjamin!! Stunning collection!! I'm having to go out and buy a new keyboard from all the drool  :lol:


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 2, 2009)

hi Benjamin, absolutely mind blowing collection - top stuff !


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 2, 2009)

oooh what's the first one?!
(benajamins snakes)


----------



## mark83 (Apr 2, 2009)

awesome pics in this thread


----------



## m.punja (Apr 2, 2009)

Keep them comin Benny boy. I got my tais the other week! Once I give them a couple more feeds and they shed I'll send you some pics mate.


----------



## snakecharma (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG if you show me a boomslang im booking my ticket now :-D


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 4, 2009)

especially for you, snakecharma








Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## snake_boy (Apr 4, 2009)

damm mate, thats some niice snakes. i want them!!


----------



## Lozza (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely stunning collection Benjamin  keep the pics coming!


----------



## Cabotinage (Apr 4, 2009)

how many in total do you have? i love all of them


----------



## snakecharma (Apr 5, 2009)

Benjamin what can i say that has not been said by everyone else 

your collection is amazing and i cannot believe you have a captive boomslang :-D thats awesome 

definatly 2 thumbs up to you mate, keep the pics coming i love exoctics and although we have some amazing snakes in Aust my top 5 are all exotics (maybe because i already own 4 out of my top 5 Aussie animals already lol) 

Keep the pics coming we need more quality like this around here


----------

